
Facebook Can't Fix Itself - colinprince
https://time.com/5847963/trump-section-230-executive-order/
======
jbotz
I like this analogy from the article: "Where industrial companies dumped toxic
chemicals in fresh water, Internet platforms pollute society with toxic
content." Indeed, but it's not quite so simple to identify toxic content, as
one person's trash is another's treasure.

~~~
finnthehuman
>it's not quite so simple to identify toxic content, as one person's trash is
another's treasure.

The utility in the word "toxic" is it's vagueness and ambiguity. You can get
so many people against toxicity because everyone can find someone they
consider toxic.

Any adjective with more precision than "toxic" would start subdividing the
category in a way that no longer hides all the mutual exclusive definitions of
toxicity.

------
hacknews20
They would have to go private to ‘fix themselves’ it’s that simple as a
starting position.

------
0xy
Zuckerberg is positioning Facebook's stance as a bet that Trump winning a
second term is at least somewhat likely. Why?

Google bet the farm on a Clinton win (Schmidt was on the campaign), and now
they're staring down the barrel of infinite anti-trust investigations.

Amazon bet the farm on a Clinton win, and now they lost a giant cloud
computing contract.

~~~
josefresco
I think your analysis is a little over-simplified but I generally agree.
Facebook is clearly betting on American conservatives retaining power given
their "light handed" approach on political advertising. Progressive and even
moderate politicians are calling for regulation or even a break-up which makes
it in the best interest for Facebook to support conservatives.

Regardless, if American conservatives lose some or most power in November,
Facebook will simply move the dump truck full of cash to the other side and
sadly things won't change.

